# Need Diver 3 Tank to Oriskany 1/5



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Going tomorrow Thurs the 5th. First stop the Oriskany. May do 2 dives there if there's still plenty of fish, and then 3rd dive on the way in. Have 3 of us diving and need one more. Your girlfriend/wife/mistress is welcome along too for free to fish or whatever.

Splitting gas cost, will probably be about $80 per person.

Have big cabin upper wheel house and lower, and propane heat. Keep it about 80 degrees while were diving.










I haven't posted looking for divers in about 4 years because mamma always said divers on your boat are like a box of chocolates. You never know what your gonna get.

But seems like all my dive friends have jobs or whatever ways there wasting there days away when they could be out diving :whistling: This is the 3rd time I have sent out mass text to 40 dive buddys, and can't get 3 of em.

So, I'm going to try this here, and hopefully meet another great diver.

What I expect:
If you get sloppy drunk and annoying, you will never be invited again.

If you let everybody else handle the task of anchor, moving stuff, helping out, etc., you will never be invited again.

If you are a new or inexperienced diver, and lead me to believe your more experienced, and you either run out of air and breath of mine, can't control your buoyancy and I have to grab you by the fins to hold you from shooting to the surface, point your loaded speargun at me, drift off the flight deck dropping like a box of rocks and I have to shoot to 160 feet to grab you before you hit the sand at 212', and then I get you to the surface and both your ears are bleeding, or no matter how experienced you are, if you get bent because you don't adhere to simple dive procedures, you will never be invited again.

If you are a new or inexperienced diver and let me know up front, I have no problem and will stay with you, give you some pointers, and look out for you while were under and assist you any way I can.

What you can expect from me:

Whatever time I tell you I will be at the marina to meet you at the boat, I will be at least 1/2 hour late.

I love disco, funk, classic rock, and blues, and you will be hearing an assortment on the boat...especially of the first too.

I am a safe and responsible captain.

A very comfortable ride.

Lots of laughter, good times, jokes.

The possibility of getting back to the marina much later than anticipated.

Fun dives, shooting some fish, and you on video maybe making it in the next Chunky Love spearfishing movie.

And the most important...
What happens on Clay's boat, stays on Clay's boat

Shoot me a PM or text me


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

if you don't know, free ENTERTAINMENT is included as always with Clay......:-O


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Clay, I wish I could go. I switched my days off last week to get out there. Didn't want to push it this week.

80 degrees sounds great.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Wish you could too Ian! Jim, you'll be getting a text in about a half hour.

Leavin the house now, so anybody text me instead of PM


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't dive, but I did enjoy reading your post. Best of luck getting people together. Y'all have fun and be safe.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like a fun group. I do not dive but if you ever need help up top and have time to do a little fishing before or after your dives that doesn't involve rubber bands let me know and I would love to go.


----------



## skubacat (Jan 5, 2012)

Sounds like fun, too bad I have to work. 
I'm fairly new to diving and to the area. I moved to Daphne, AL about 2 years ago and have been looking for good dive buddies, hopefully I will get a chance to dive with you sometime when the water warms up (Yes, I'm a wimp!).

Tina


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Man. I wanna take you up on this so bad but, I just took off of work last week and I better leave well enough alone! CRAP!!!!!


----------

